# Excellent Website to recommend!



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

I just happened upon an extremely educational website, which probably many of you have visited, but I am putting it out there for those who haven't.

http://www.checkyourneck.com/About-Thyroid-Cancer/Thyroid-Cancer-Symposium-Presentations

I watched a 30 minute presentation all about ultrasound and its diagnostic value in thyroid cancer.

I also decided that I want Dr. Lucy Hann to perform my biopsy!! My Nana had thyroid cancer, and her thyroid was removed at Sloan Kettering. I was a little girl, but I remember when she had it done. I wonder if Dr. Hann was her radiologist...

Hope someone else gleans as much information as I did!

~Amy


----------

